# water leak on the passenger side



## pdadev (Oct 10, 2005)

I have 97 maxima GLE.
The water is leaking under the glove box (passenger side). This happens only when the A/C is turned on.
Some one mentioned in the forum to look for the tube underneath the glovebox for anything clogged on the tube.

I am not able locate that tube. Where is that tube? Is it underneath the glove box and do I need some special
tool to remove it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

pdadev said:


> I have 97 maxima GLE.
> The water is leaking under the glove box (passenger side). This happens only when the A/C is turned on.
> Some one mentioned in the forum to look for the tube underneath the glovebox for anything clogged on the tube.
> 
> ...


Your AC evaporator is clogged with leaves, thus clogging the AC drain tube that leads outside of your vehicle. The TEMPORARY fix is to blow some compressed air into the drain tube or stick a flexible, thick wire into the drain tube to dislodge the leaves. The ONLY, proper fix is to have the R-12 refrigerant removed from the ac system and to remove the evaporator and have it opened and remove the leaves. I bet that when you first turn on the ac, you get a "musty" odor from the vents...


----------



## Centerliner (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a 96 Maxima and I was wondering if the leaves get in, is there an easy way to either blow them out or flush them out with water.
Also where is the drain tube located, under the hood.

Thanks


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The drain tube is usually just in front of the firewall hanging just below the floor level, they can block even without leaves. Run a wire up the hose to see if it clears . When they back up water overflows the tray under the evaporator under the dash.


----------

